# Wondering when pregnant cat will give birth



## rachael

Well I'm fostering a pregnant cat for the local shelter.. My friend who works there told me she spoke with the vet tech, who spoke with the vet, who said the cat will "drop" in anywhere from 1-7days.. 

Does "drop" mean "give birth" or for her belly to drop? If it means for her belly to drop, how long after her belly drops will she give birth?

She's really affectionate and vocal. I'm pretty sure she's showing nesting behavior.. It's hard to tell because I already have two birthing boxes set up for her so she really doesn't have to look around.. Earlier today she was trying to get in my closet, and then in my dresser drawers.. But for the most part she has just slept all day long every day for the past 4 days.

She's not that big, but I think it may be because she only has a few kittens in there..
Here's a pic from yesterday or the day before


----------



## raecarrow

I don't have an answer to your question but I have to say that blanket is TOOOO purfect  and she is an adorable pregger-kitty


----------



## rachael

Hahaha.. Thank you


One reason that I'm so anxious to know is that I will be flying out of state on the 23rd and she will be boarded at the shelter for 5 days.. I REALLY hope she will give birth before then...

I was going to foster a pregnant cat before for the shelter and the next day when I went to pick her up she had already given birth over night.. I still fostered her and her kittens for 2 months, but I REALLY would have loved to witness the birth...

I'd really hate to miss it again... 6 1/2 more days until I leave..


----------



## raecarrow

To my untrained eye, it looks like she'll pop before then, she is so big.


----------



## rachael

Her belly is very big.. But when she's laying on her side you can't see it as well.. Here are some photos that I took 10 minutes ago:





























Thank you for the fast replies.. It means a lot


----------



## raecarrow

There should be more knowledgeable people on later tonight. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## ETrescued

I'm far from knowledgeable about kitty pregnancies, but I've been around horses giving birth and such. I just did a quick google search and came up with this website http://www.cat-pregnancy-report.com/cat-giving-birth.html that seems to have quite a bit of information, and I'm sure like raecarrow said it's likely that more people will answer later.

But what a lucky girl she is to be able to (hopefully!) give birth and raise her babies in a warm home!

-BP


----------



## rachael

throughout the day yesterday her temperature was below 100.. it was in the 99's... But today it's just over 100.. It's like 100.2-100.5...

I know when it drop bellow 100 that means that she should give birth within 24 hours.. but it's almost been 48 hours and her temp is up again now..

Is fluctuating temperature a sign that she will give birth soon?


Thank you for your post, ETrescued. I've pretty much read up on every website there is on pregnant cats...  but thank you


----------



## ETrescued

rachael said:


> Thank you for your post, ETrescued. I've pretty much read up on every website there is on pregnant cats...  but thank you


I imagined this was the case  ! She is super cute and seems to be awfully relaxed. Be sure to post pictures of her little ones!

-BP


----------



## rachael

I just took her temperature after my last post and it is 99.1! That's a great sign.. I just hope it doesn't go up again.. After speaking with the vet today (he didn't see her, It was an appointment for my dog.. but I asked him a quick question) he said that the temperature should be 98ish when she's ready for birth.... 99.1 is pretty darn close!


----------



## Leazie

She's a beautiful Momma to be. How wonderful that she is comfortable enough in your home to show her tummy like that.


----------



## rachael

Oh she loves to spread out and show her belly 


edit:.... I just have this horrible feeling that I'm going to miss the birth..... I really want to be here for it, but I don't have a choice after the 23rd. My parents want us to fly to New Jersey to see relatives for Christmas


----------



## carolsclan

She isnt going to be much longer ....in that first pic you can see how close her belly is getting to the birthing canal , keep an eye on that region . I would say she has a week at the most.

Good luck


----------



## rachael

Do you think her stomach has "dropped"?


----------



## Heidi n Q

I have only had one cat give birth in my home (2004 foster) since I was a child. I just don't think she looks "ready-to-pop" yet. BUT, if she only has a few inside, she may NOT look 'pop'-able. I think she is giving you all of the signs that she is getting ready, but I don't think I could accurately guess how close she is to birthing.
*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and birthing wishes_*


----------



## rachael

Well early this morning her temperature was 98.9 and now, 4 hours later, it's 99.5....

But she's acting the same as always.. Very vocal, affectionate, and clingy.. But I don't know if that's just her personality.


----------



## Moggy

Can you see the babies doing a lot of moving around? They always seem to move around more just before birth. From the look of her in the pics and from the way you describe her behavior (poking around, trying to get into closets and drawers) she doesn't have long. Have you set up a box or den for her?


----------



## rachael

I have two boxes set up for her.. 

Yes, I can clearly see the babies moving around.

She always wants to get into my closet, but that's really the only nesting behavior I've seen...

I mean yes she is VERY vocal and clingy.. But I don't know if that's just who she is...

She sleeps all day long when she's not eating or using the litter box.. but when she's awake she meows meows meows


----------



## ETrescued

Sounds like you are really enjoying her- I'm jealous!!!

-BP


----------



## Leazie

She has to meow all the time, she has lots to tell you all about her life before she met you.


----------



## rachael

Leazie said:


> She has to meow all the time, she has lots to tell you all about her life before she met you.


Hahaha.. Aww that's sweet...



On another note, I noticed that's she's really gassy today


----------



## Jeanie

I used to breed Siamese cats. The talking and need for loving attention are both signs that she is almost ready to give birth. My queen always preferred the closet. Are you looking at her privates? You will see a pink tinted mucous when the time is close. I think you're going to have kittens very soon!


----------



## Jack&Harley

Good luck--if she's anything like Ginger she'll be sure to wait until you least expect it. Ginger had me going for 18 long days until she brought 5 sweet babies into the world. I thought for sure she was due when I brought her home, but nope. The babies moved like crazy. Keep a watchful eye, but not too close--Ginger was lovey too but I think she wanted to do it on her own.

Leslie


----------



## rachael

Thanks for the replies guys!

Jeanie, yes I have been looking at her lady parts every day.  Hehehe. No fluids or anything yet. I also hear that their parts look larger the day of... 


I'm starting to think that she's going to hold off until I get back.. She looks big in those photos because she is rolled on her back, but in real life she doesn't look that big if she's just walking around like normal.

Her temperature dropped to 98.8 yesterday and the highest it got to was 99.6.... But today it's back at 100 and she's not showing any signs of labor..

She's clingy, but I just think that's who she is.


----------



## Heidi n Q

She could be clingy because now that she *has* you, she wants to make sure you're in her life to stay. When I took Shadow in, she was very large and she gave birth w/in 10dys. Shadow was a long-hair, so I couldn't really accurately guage how big she was, but she was a small cat and had 5 kittens. She *did* look ready-to-pop for all of those 10 days. 

With horses (_and other livestock, like cows, goats and sheep_) the muscles around the tail head and genitalia will slacken and relax, also allowing the vulva to sort of expand and appear 'larger'. If you pet her every day and feel for the muscle tension around her tail head area, I think you'd be able to notice when it begins to soften and slacken. With horses, that happens w/in 3-5 days of birth. I wonder with kitties if it would be sooner, like 1-2 days?

Good luck!


----------



## my5kitties

When I took Midnight in, she was 2 weeks away from giving birth to her litter of four...though at the time, I didn't realize she was pregnant until she gave birth in my then husband's closet. But, during those two weeks before, she was very, very clingy. But the day she gave birth, she wasn't clingy, but was very vocal. It's different for every cat, though I had known Midnight before I took her in, so that may be why she was so clingy. Maybe she thought that I'd abandon her like her previous owners did.


----------



## rachael

Thanks for the info everyone.. It's very helpful. There still are no babies.. I'm starting to think she may hold off until I'm back.. But she looks so much bigger everyday


----------



## Heidi n Q

When are you leaving and when are you coming back?

...I remember my dog having to birth at the vet's when our family was forced to fly across the country for a funeral. I hated missing the event, but she did very well at the vet office and the vet and techs knew her well from previous visits so I *think* she was okay with them. When I got back she was just fine, so I guess she did well. I would have preferred it to have happened at home, but I had no control over my relative passing away and the vet office was the next best thing.


----------



## rachael

I leave the 23rd and return home on the 28th. I know she will be fine at the vets, but I really want to witness the birth.


----------

